# Electrician VS doctor



## d0ug (Feb 13, 2014)

When people have erratic heart rate the doctor would check the heart and  suggest a pace maker or kill part of the heart muscle or even kill you for a second to see if the heat will return to normal function all this works in a way but did not get to the cause.
  An electrician if he had a light bulb that was flashing or going on and off. Would not check the bulb but check the wiring for a bad connection.
  90% of erratic heart beats is an electrical problem and normally found in the spine as we age the disc in the spine compress causing a pinching of the nerve that comes from the brain to the heart. If you give the body what it needs to regenerate the disc the problem will go away.

  Electrician   1
  Doctors        0


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2014)

A symptom treatment and sometimes just a correction of a technical deviation.

 I know people given a pace maker who cannot sleep after they got one and their walking around health is worse because they are zombie like from the lack of sound sleep. It was to correct a technical deviation in their numbers. It was noticed when the person went into the hospital for something not heart or cardio related.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 29, 2014)

They never ask a person have you shrunk since you where younger if so it is an indication of a deterioration of the disc in the spine. This is where the nerves go through to all your organs including  the heart.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 29, 2014)

d0ug said:


> They never ask a person have you shrunk since you where younger if so it is an indication of a deterioration of the disc in the spine. This is where the nerves go through to all your organs including  the heart.



Loss of height as we age is also a possible indication of osteoporosis. They discovered I had that using a bone density scan, after I shrunk from 5'5" to 5'4".


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2014)

I think some shrinkage comes for lack of flexibility as well. I tight person will always have tension on the joints including the spine which could accelerate wear and/or compress fluids out. There is an inversion table infomercial which I found to be pretty accurate because I used inversion boots/table for years. I've increased the flexibility exercises and decreased strength exercises yet my strength hasn't decreased that much and some muscle groups have more shape and definition because the flexibility and light weight repetition exercises.

Also flexibility exercises for the leg and lower back can help keep the spine/back stretch out. A lot of the hamstring flexibility exercises actually are the same exercises recommended for lower back trouble. Point flexibility is crucial. Stretch warmed up: warmer body equals softer muscles and tendons etc.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2014)

d0ug said:


> When people have erratic heart rate the doctor would check the heart and  suggest a pace maker or kill part of the heart muscle or even kill you for a second to see if the heat will return to normal function all this works in a way but did not get to the cause.
> An electrician if he had a light bulb that was flashing or going on and off. Would not check the bulb but check the wiring for a bad connection.
> 90% of erratic heart beats is an electrical problem and normally found in the spine as we age the disc in the spine compress causing a pinching of the nerve that comes from the brain to the heart. If you give the body what it needs to regenerate the disc the problem will go away.
> 
> ...



I have a 3rd degree av node block, and they put a pacemaker in, back in 97.  I sometimes forget I even have it because I don't have any issues with it.  Every 8-10 years, I get a new battery(doc put in a smaller pm last time). No pills to take, just bionic now, lol.  But, the interesting thing was to find out it was the electrical part of my heart, it's how the cardio explained it anyway, not the muscle, not the arterial but the electrical part.  

Interesting post for me, thank you denise PS my heart rate wasn't erratic, it just would not go over 40 bpm when I first realized something was wrong.  I was line-dancing and wearing out way to fast


----------

